# Miniatures For Sale (pro painted by DarkTower)



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

*Nurgle Chaos Lord
*by Games Workshop / Citadel_, _​*in **28** mm*, ​*mounted on**25 mm gaming scenic base*.​*









**
See more pictures at Putty&Paint.com: 
http://www.puttyandpaint.com/projects/1269

If anyone interested, send me an PM, or e-mail at dark(dot)tower(dot)sign(at)gmail(dot)com or visit my blog for more miniatures for sale: 
http://dtsmodelling.blogspot.sk/p/na-predaj-for-sale.html
*​ 
*Information about the miniature*
The model and base have been painted in acrylic with a lot of care to the detail work and athmospheric scenery setting.
This model is a great eyecatcher in every Collection, a unique piece in your cabinet at home, a great Character for your Army and a great looking miniature to have in your collection.
The colours of model are protected with thin layer of matt varnish. This is perfectly fine for display, but if you plan to use the model as a part of your army, it requires additional varnish layers.

*Information about the painter*
The Model was painted by miniature painter *Radovan Rybovic* from Slovakia, also known as *DarkTower*. If intrested, you are invited to check out some of my works on CoolMiniornot.com, just follow these links: My CoolMiniOrNot Gallery or http://www.puttyandpaint.com/DarkTower

*Shipping*
I live in Slovakia and I will ship to *Europe* for 5,00 € (4,00 GBP) and *worldwide* (US, Americas, Australia) for 9,00 € (8,00 GBP). Other locations are no problem - just give me a note. 
Those shipping prizes are not *insuranced*. You can track and trace your package on Slovak Post T&T Service (english): http://tandt.posta.sk/en using package tracking number, I'll provide.

*I will offer only economy shipment. *
*For a higher insuranced shipment please drop me a message and i'll give you the information due to the country you live in.*

*Payment*
Please contact me only if you really want to buy the miniature. I accept only PayPal payments.​​


----------

